# wine ? winex ?

## spyro

wine , winex & vmware. kann mir einer den untschied erklären ?

und was besser ist ? und was wofür ist ?

ich würd ganz gern mal ausprobieren n paar spiele unter linux zu spielen. nur hab ich das noch nie gemacht und keine ahnung davon.

.spyro

----------

## tryze

habe es selbst auch noch nicht gemacht, daher kann ich dir nur den groben unterschied sagen... soweit ich weiß, ist wine der generelle emulator für windows-programme, d.h. windows programme unter linux installieren und benutzten. winex (glaube ich) ist dabei speziell für spiele ausgelegt...

vmware ist ein emulator für ein komplettes system. du kannst also während du ein linux hast ein komplettes windows nebenher laufen lassen... was jedoch viel speicher braucht, je nachdem was du damit machst. das is als ob du zum beispiel in einem fenster einen komplett anderen rechner hast, in dem du bootest, dein win installierst und soweiter...

wenn du spielen willst, dann sollte winex also die beste lösung sein.

ich schau später mal nach faqs, aber wenn englisch kein problem ist, dann schau mal in das gaming forum, da solltest du mehr und kompetentere hilfe bekommen  :Wink: 

greets,

tryze

----------

## zypher

Wine(x) ist einfach die Idee, Windos API und dlls zu emulireren, um entsprechende Aufrufe von Windows-binaries abzufangen und and das linux weiterzugeben (mehr oder weniger).

Vmware emuliert Dir einen kompletten Computer, Hardware, Bios, usw.

Man soll ja ganz toll damit spielen können, aber mehr als "notepad" konnte ich bisher nicht ausführen. Bin auch nicht wirklich glücklich mit der Doku.

Schau mal ins Gamers-Forum und schlackere mit den Ohren, was die Leutz da alles ans Laufen kriegen.

----------

## spyro

ich frag lieber erstmal hier im deutschen forum ob sich jmd damit auskennt bevor ich mich mit meinem gebrochenem englisch im gamer forum versuche  :Mr. Green: 

also wenn mir jmd tipps geben kann immer her damit.

.spyro

----------

## cocaxx

Hi

Ich hab ale 3 mal ausprobiert.

Wine:

Wine ist ein Windows Programmstarter. Allerdings habe ich kaum Programme gefunden die damit zufreidenstellend funktionieren, zumal es doch genutg linuxalternativen gibt.

WinX:

WineX ist ein kommezielles Wine, das auf wine aufbaut es aber um zahlreiche DirectX Funktionen erweitert. U.a. sollen Max Payne und Warcraft3 funktionieren, ich habs nicht geschafft. Ist ein bischen wie russischen roulette  :Smile: 

VmWare:

Hier geht alles wenn du genutg Geld, Ram und CPU Power hast. Du startest VM Ware und in VmWare wird ein weiterer Comuputer gestartet der DEIN echtes Windows hochfährt. Das geht auch sehr gut, nur hatte ich die Demo weil mir die 200 Euro für die Mini Version fehlen  :Smile: 

Bochs:

Bochs soll irgendwie VmWare für lau sein, aber ich habs nicht hinbekommen weil man images selber herstellen muss.

weitere Infos:

www.linux-wine.de

www.linux-starter.net

www.holarse.net

mfg

cocaxx

----------

## cyc

nur als kleine ergänzung:

Wine

Is

No

Emulator

----------

## jay

Genau - es emuliert Windows nicht, sondern man muss seine Windows Partition mounten - Wine(X) greift dann auf die Windows DLL's zu und stellt sie den Windows Programmen zur verfügung, sodaß sie auch Linux laufen. Klappt leider nicht immer, aber so MS Ofiice, Photoshop, Dreamweaver und Konsorten gibt's keine Probleme (mehr).

----------

## meyerm

Jein.  :Smile:  Wine kann, muss aber nicht auf die Windows DLLs zurueckgreifen. Ich habe z.B. die Erfahrung gemacht, dass mein CS mit einem nativen Wine (also nur Wine, ohne Windows) besser lief als wenn es auf die Windows DLLs zugegriffen hat.

Das Ziel von Wine ist ja auch langfrisitig wirklich die gesamten Windows-APIs nachzubilden und somit wirklich ein vollwertiges Windows zu emulieren (also aus Sicht der Programme und ihrer Schnittstellen). Bis es aber soweit ist, muss eben ab und zu noch auf die Original-DLLs zurueckgegriffen werden.

----------

## spyro

also ich habs ja hinbekommen gentoo zu installieren aber bei der wine(x) config hörts grade auf bei mir. ich steig das erstmal 0 durch. 

hat das einer am laufen ? sodaß er mir evtl. mit rat und tat zur seite stehen kann ? wäre supi ...

.spyro

----------

## meyerm

Klar. Ich denke, da gibt's genug.  :Very Happy:   Hast Du eine spezielle Frage oder willst Du eine "fertige" config haben? Im Prinzip ist die von Wine vorgefertigte mit Ausnahme der Pfade meist sogar recht gut.

----------

## spyro

also ich hab winex emergt und versucht die config anzupassen, aber ich hab irgendwie nix außer notepad gestartet bekommen.   :Rolling Eyes: 

.spyro

----------

## meyerm

Was genau klappt denn nicht? Was fuer Fehlermeldungen spuckt er aus wenn Du versuchst welches Programm wie zu starten? Ggf waere Deine config auch interessant, falls es mit ihr Probleme gibt (leg sie doch einfach mal per http irgendwo erreichbar hin).

----------

## Swift

ich spiele unter winex HL mods und games die auf der Q3 engine laufen, viel anderes hab ich noch ned versucht.

und falls man zufaul ist an der config rumzufummeln hilft winesetuptk  :Wink: 

----------

## spyro

kann mir jmd seine config mal zum einsichten posten ?

also  zwecks zum anguggen und abgleichen. 

und wie starte ich am besten spiele ? 

ich würd ja gerne wc3, d2 und hl spielen.  aber ich wüsst nichma wie ich das starten sollte.

----------

## cocaxx

Hi!

Ich hab mal emerge winex gemacht, super!

Aber es werden keine configs angelegt! Was muss ich machen? Ich habe doch keine Ahnung wo die dlls liegen, usw.!

Bitte helft mir *g*

mfg

cocaxx

----------

## spyro

komisch so gehts mir auch  :Smile: 

ich hab einfach mal rumprobiert und sogar mal notepad gestartet bekommen *stolz bin* ... nu geht wieder nix mehr.

.spyro

----------

## spaci76

hi,

die config file findet man im /usr.. verzeichniss .. doch mich würde mal die startoption interessieren ...für zb. wc3

cu spaci76

----------

## Tantive

Ich würde Quake3 nicht unter wine spielen, sondern native, bringt ca. doppelt so hohe Framraten....  :Smile: 

----------

## jay

Kleiner Tip: emerge winesetuptk bringt ein nettes Tool, mit dem man seine config ratz-fatz erstellen kann.

----------

## spyro

wer spielt denn q3 unter wine ?

----------

## jay

Ich sag nur emerge quake3 - das ist mit native gemeint.

----------

## spyro

ich weiss schon was native ist, ich spiels auch so. aber wer spielt das unter wine ? war glaub ich sogar meine frage wenn ich mich nicht irre.

.spyro

----------

## hakan

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie ich winex ans laufen kriege?

ich habe:

emerge winex

gemacht, dann

emerge winesetuptk

hat beides genfunzt, doch leider kann ich mit winesetuptk nicht arbeiten, da ich erst noch selber eine config datei anlegen muß, wie mache ich denn das?

----------

## jay

Nach der Installation von wine kommt die Meldung, dass Du die config datei aus /etc/wine/config nach ~/.wine kopieren musst. Das hast Du wohl vergessen.

----------

## spyro

ist eigentlich im portage tree die neuste winex version drin mittlerweile ?

weil irgendwo hatte ich mal nen thread gesehen wo welche meinten das man sich für die neuste version nen eigenen ebuild bauen müsste.

.spyro

----------

## jay

Damit meinten sie wahrscheinlich die nächtlichen Builds im CVS repository....

----------

## spyro

und das bedeutet ? das man einfach die portage tree version benutzt oder sich eine mit cvs (was immer das ist   :Rolling Eyes:  ) runterläd ?

----------

## hakan

ja, stimmt, ich habe vergessen die config zu kopieren.

ich hoffe mal das ich mein warcraft nun ans laufen kriege.

----------

